#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Βοηθητικός χώρος με μικρό ύψος

## Sotirios

Καλημέρα σε όλους! Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας για το εξής: βοηθητικός χώρος (αποθήκη) , κάτω από βεράντα, με ύψος 1.50 μ. , θα δηλωθεί ως υπέρβαση δόμησης ή ως λοιπή παράβαση?

----------


## Xάρης

Ως υπέρβαση δόμησης και κάλυψης.

----------

Sotirios

----------

